# Luc Besson movie: Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets



## Saishin (Nov 10, 2016)

​


> _*Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets*_ (_Valérian et la Cité des mille planètes_ in French) is an upcoming 2017 French  film produced, written and directed by . The film is based on the French  series , written by  and illustrated by . It stars  as Valérian and  as Laureline. The film is scheduled for release on 21 July 2017 worldwide and on 26 July in France





> Valerian () and Laureline () are special operatives for the government of the human territories charged with maintaining order throughout the universe. Valerian has more in mind than a professional relationship with his partner – blatantly chasing after her with propositions of romance. But his extensive history with women, and her traditional values, drive Laureline to continuously rebuff him. Under directive from their Commander (), Valerian and Laureline embark on a mission to the breathtaking intergalactic city of Alpha, an ever-expanding metropolis comprised of thousands of different species from all four corners of the universe. Alpha’s seventeen million inhabitants have converged over time – uniting their talents, technology and resources for the betterment of all. Unfortunately, not everyone on Alpha shares in these same objectives; in fact, unseen forces are at work, placing our race in great danger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 10, 2016)

Kara Delevigne goes back and forth from looking like a grown woman to looking like a teen girl...

other than that_while I'm a big scifi nerd I'm getting slight _Jupiter Ascending_ vibes from this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2016)

Lucy was a big disappointment but this looks promising at best.


----------



## Saishin (Nov 10, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> Lucy was a big disappointment but this looks promising at best.


You know Valerian? it's the first time that I know it thanks to this trailer.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2016)

Saishin said:


> You know Valerian? it's the first time that I know it thanks to this trailer.



I found about the movie some time ago and liked the plot, I saw the trailer on FB today


----------



## Saishin (Nov 10, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> I found about the movie some time ago and liked the plot, I saw the trailer on FB today


Oh ok  it is based on a French comic and yeah looks nice,the special effects seems very excellent


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 10, 2016)

Saishin said:


> Oh ok  it is based on a French comic and yeah looks nice,the special effects seems very excellent



We'll see how it is 

Btw nice set, I always wanted to read the manga


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 10, 2016)

Looks interesting, some of those space scenes shown remind me of the Fifth Element.   Probably will check it out when it's shown.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Nov 11, 2016)

yeah it was made by the same guy that did fifth element


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

Let's be real.  There is no reason to be optimistic.  This looks a lot like Jupiter Ascending to me.  How many times are we going to let Hollywood burn us with this kind of movie?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Saishin (Nov 11, 2016)

Swarmy said:


> We'll see how it is
> 
> Btw nice set, I always wanted to read the manga


Read it,it's very good


----------



## Mariko (Nov 11, 2016)

> Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets is an upcoming 2017 *French* science fiction action film







> scheduled for release on 21 July 2017 worldwide *and on 26 July in France*





Anyway, Besson's films are generally pretty good (Leon first). I'm really hyped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 11, 2016)

Does the dude still has his Chronicle superpowers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rukia (Nov 11, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> Kara Delevigne goes back and forth from looking like a grown woman to looking like a teen girl...


Which look do you prefer?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 11, 2016)

Rukia said:


> Which look do you prefer?


well, it depends on my proclivities on any given day...

So both

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 11, 2016)

RAGING BONER said:


> well, it depends on my proclivities on any given day...
> 
> So both



Can your boner be any more raging?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Nov 11, 2016)

I feel like Luc Besson lost his touch over the years. Don't get me wrong Leon was great, even the fifth element was nice, but it all goes downhill after that.
But the special effects are nice.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atlas (Nov 12, 2016)

Cara? Sold.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2016)

i thought Cara was suffering from psoriasis and can no longer shoot as of the moment?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Nov 12, 2016)

Hmm, interesting enough that it's based of a comic, what I found out that there's an anime based off that said comic as well that aired in 07.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 15, 2016)

Ughh More besson and he brings the bugger looking bitch this time? Unto the trash this goes.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Saishin (Nov 17, 2016)

PlacidSanity said:


> Hmm, interesting enough that it's based of a comic, what I found out that there's an anime based off that said comic as well that aired in 07.


Valerian comic and cartoon version doesn't look like Dane DeHaan,the cartoonish version looks older


----------



## Saishin (Mar 30, 2017)

New trailer

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

I expect this to be one of the biggest flops of the year.  When will Studios learn that John Carter and Jupiter Ascending type movies just don't do well?

Maybe it will be huge INTL?  Definitely a flop in NA though.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2017)

Kara is nice looking, but not 10-15 EUR for a ticket nice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rukia (Mar 30, 2017)

This is an important movie for her.  Her acting career hasn't exactly lit the world on fire so far.


----------



## Ae (Mar 30, 2017)

2017's Jupiter Ascending

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Mar 30, 2017)

i'd be suprised if they don't get a kissing scene lol


----------



## Saishin (Mar 31, 2017)

Cara looks like Emma Watson


----------



## Yasha (Mar 31, 2017)

Saishin said:


> Cara looks like Emma Watson



She looks like Elizabeth Olsen, if anyone.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Saishin (Jun 28, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 6, 2017)

So I heard that this movie that looks like Jupiter ascending ended up turning into the next jupiter ascending... Is it true?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 7, 2017)

so it came out?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2017)

Besson is on a major losing streak right now.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2017)

it says August 2nd right there


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2017)

Cara needs this to be good.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 8, 2017)

The World said:


> it says August 2nd right there


i dunno why i thought it was august


----------



## The World (Jul 11, 2017)

I just want it to be as good as the Fifth Element and I'd be good to go.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Detective (Jul 11, 2017)

The World said:


> I just want it to be as good as the Fifth Element and I'd be good to go.



That's.... not at easy feat to achieve, though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 12, 2017)

It looks beautiful, and I'm hopeful for some nostalgia trips with regards to Fifth Element universe aspect.

So far it's being received well by critics.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 14, 2017)

I love that the music is the instrumental to gangsta paradise by coolio


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 19, 2017)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jul 30, 2017)

I made a terrible mistake and went to see this movie. I don't know what I was thinking. Now the friend I dragged with me is no longer my friend and I'm on ssris. Please don't make the same mistake I did. I...I don't know what I was thinking.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dream (Jul 30, 2017)

Too late.  

At least it wasn't as bad as Jupiter Ascending.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 1, 2017)

It was a pretty fun movie. Rihanna was incredible~


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2017)

blakstealth said:


> It was a pretty fun movie. Rihanna was incredible~


Her acting during her death scene.


----------



## Detective (Aug 7, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Her acting during her death scene.



At least it was brief. Thankfully we didn't put up with that shit for long.

Remember her in Battleship?


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 8, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Her acting during her death scene.


She did the best she could with the script


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 14, 2017)

Why do they hire famous folks that are terrible actors?
Inb4 cause they bring public.
Oh well well.

So... was this jupiter descending 2?


----------



## Tony Lou (Aug 14, 2017)

Suigetsu said:


> Why do they hire famous folks that are terrible actors?
> Inb4 cause they bring public.
> Oh well well.



Same reason why she morphed into Rihanna again during her death scene. That shit made no sense from the movie's perspective.



Saishin said:


> Cara looks like Emma Watson



She rather reminds me of Eva Green. Her eyes are so freaking intense.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 3, 2017)

Saw it.

Visuals were breathtaking at times, on par with Guardians of the Galaxy or even Star Wars.

But the plot was confused and the characters undeveloped. It's just a series of unrelated adventure setpieces happening without much coherence. Several scenes could be cut completely or re-cut in any order and it wouldn't make a difference.

No chemistry between leads; we never understand why they supposedly like each other because their relationship is not set up except for the first scene.

What passes for the main plot is an unoriginal Avatar-esque "white guilt" narrative about humanity wrecking pre-industrial aliens. Snooze.

Btw the title is sexist, because what's-her-name is just as important and has just as much screentime as Valyrian, so I don't get why he alone gets the protagonist crown.

In conclusion... it kind of reminds me of Star Wars: Episode I. But not as offensive because this doesn't have any previous movies to insult.

Still, I'm digging this aesthetic, and would love for Besson to make another science fiction film with a better script.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Detective (Sep 3, 2017)

mr_shadow said:


> Saw it.
> 
> Visuals were breathtaking at times, on par with Guardians of the Galaxy or even Star Wars.
> 
> ...



If I recall correctly, in the book this was based on, the female main character is actually the one who spends most of her time running around being the heroine and rescuing the male main character in the end.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 4, 2017)

I didn't get what age the protagonists are meant to be either.

The actors are 31 and 25, respectively, but they look and act like they're 17. And their military ranks are supposed to be major and sergeant?



I get the feeling that the source material (which I haven't read) is in the "young adult" genre, where the protagonists are implausibly young to make it easier for the target audience to identity with them.


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2017)

I have to wait 15 Sept to see it since that is the release date in my country.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 11, 2017)

Saishin said:


> I have to wait 15 Sept to see it since that is the release date in my country.


It isn't worth the wait


----------



## Saishin (Sep 11, 2017)

Swarmy said:


> It isn't worth the wait


Is that really bad?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 11, 2017)

So it seems Asterix & Obelix Mission Cleopatra still is the best European comic book movie.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 14, 2017)

Rihanna didn't show boobs. 0/10.


----------

